# Strong on Defense?



## still learning (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello, This is a must READ book!  .."Strong on Defense" by Stanford Strong.

The information in this book will wake you up? He is a former Police officer and gives many real life examples.  Actually cases of what people did to survive violents' attacks,rapes, aductions and etc.

He preachers in the first few seconds...fight back, do not let them take you to a 2nd site, it will only get worst there. (aductions and rape). This is one example of things to do.

To the person who mentin this book early?  A Big THANK-YOU!!  

The information is very POWERFUL!    ........Aloha


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 31, 2006)

Why did you post this thread six times across two different forums?


----------



## Wild Bill (Mar 31, 2006)

This book is my bible.  It is the book I recomend to family and friends who ask about self defense.  I can't praise it enough.


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds like a must read..Thanks for the info...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll have to look at it sound interesting.
Terry


----------

